# Kidding surprise!!



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

I bred my traditional good doe to my neighbors superior traditional buck and out came these little guys. Both have paints in their pedigree. Can't wait to see how he turns out. His grandpa is Toths Shockwave so he should look nice. We don't sell our boers, just have a breeding pair for healthy meat. They get a kushy pampered life until then eating and roaming the acreage. The traditional looking buck was hours old at time of pic and the red buck is 5 days old.


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

Current pic


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

cute


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

very cute. Just goes to show color can sometimes skip a generation


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh my. I love the red buck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous! I ♥ that red buck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

So jealous!! They're amazing babies!!


----------



## BoerMaster23 (Nov 8, 2012)

Very Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I just LOVE the browns and reds. I'm getting more and more tempted to invest in a boer... oh no!


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

The pictures aren't the best quality as I didn't feel like chasing him around. Here is my red buck, Odin, at 6 months. From everything I read he's a bit light at 90 lbs but what do you all think?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I like him


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He's cute!  Really pretty babies too! 

I like his bone and mass/buck look about him... I like his color too! However he is very short bodied and could use a better top. I don't like how he dips behind his shoulders. I'd like to see more meat in him too, but that could come with age and feed.  That does seem light for a 6 month old buck, but he certainly isn't thin!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

very nice


----------

